# Question........



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

This is going to probably be a long shot but has anyone taken Philosophy 106: Intro to Logic? I am taking the class and need help understanding it. We have had our first quiz already which I think I may have done okay. I have professor Jokhi and he is known to be a hard instructor. I have taken him for Intro to Philosophy and passed with a 2.2. This Winter Quarter 2013, I want to pass with at least a B. So has anyone taken Philosophy 106: Intro to Logic?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i tried logic but failed miserably....just couldn't make any sense of it....not to mention the fact that i only finished the 9th grade...doesn't place me very high up on the smarts board...lol
Philosophy is kind of tricky...after all it is connected to how one feels about certain issues..not everybody feels the same way...personally ; i'll stick with Gibran type stuff...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how's that for sounding logical ???? lol


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I studied logic in college, but it has been a (long)while ago, so everything has likely changed. 
loha;: as a retired school teacher, I can assure you that a persons' not having gone past 9th grade has absolutely nothing to do with intelligence (or lack thereof!) And yeah, that's a double negative, but I'm sticking to it!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

see.....no danged logic at all....how can you have 2 of nothing or actually less than nothing...
one of the most brilliant minds i know of was an old guy named Mooney Warther...
the family has a museum here in ohio where his creations are on display...only a second grade education...he built trains to scale without power tools of any kind...every nut and bolt and pipe and fitting were perfect...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYYFNff5e20


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

maybe you need to speak to spock... logical captain


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

not me. I only know computer logic. If you get stuff like "(Not (iff A) and B) or (C + true - NOT D)", then I can help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is what I am doing in Intro to Logic: symbolic trails and formal proofs of validity. I can translate the arguments into symbols, but I want to be able to understand truth tables and formal proofs. I will give you an example:

If we buy the new car, then we will not have enough money for basic necessities provided that we also pay for car insurance. If we buy the new car, we'll have to have car insurance. We are buying the new car. So, we will not have enough money for basic necessities.

Translated into symbols:

C @ (I @ ~B)
C @ I
C /:. ~B

The @ sign is for the if.......then symbol
The /:. sign is therefore

I want to be able to understand how to do a formal proof and/or truth table of this argument to see if it is valid or invalid.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my question is....is there really a need to convert actual wording into symbols ?????
to me , there is absolutely no need or logic in doing so.it achieves nothing.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

lohachata: I am thinking the same thing. To be logical, to me anyway, is to have common sense. I am at the point in this class that we are proving if the arguments are valid or invalid. I know that a valid argument has two premises (statements) and a true conclusion. An invalid argument can have true premises and a false conclusion, or a false premise and a false conclusion.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Angel: So, if the conclusion is false, then the argument is also false, regardles of the premise? That is so obvious, I can't believe they need to state it, let alone teach a course on it! Sometimes, we humans way over think things! I enjoyed those kinds of college courses as an intellectual exercise, but the practical applications (in the real world) are beyond me!

loha: So, "Introduction to Logic" is not logical?! Couldn't agree more! And, my chidhood nickname was "Spock", because I was always checking to see of something was logical. Not that any imaginary character with pointy ears makes my premise any more valid.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think the language is so specific, I'd need a book to translate it and be able to help. Your best bet is other students in the class now or who had that class in previous sessions. Truth tables should yield very clear yes/no answers. The devil is in the suppositions, assumptions and the translations. Paths are clear until you realize everything you assumed is wrong. What people will pay, what things will cost, how others will act.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

There is a classmate that is helping me but I need someone else in case he isn't available to help me. He has a wife and a kid and they come first before he gets to help me understand this sstuff.

C. King: That is how I understand it.

I do know that Logic is common sense. I have to read chapter 9 and understand it for Monday which I plan to get to tonight and tomorrow. 

Thank you anyway for trying guys and gals.


----------

